# feeding 3 times a day



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

Louis is now 7 1/2 months old but we are still feeding 3 times a day. He gets 2 big tablespoons per meal which equals 1/2 a cup a day. He also gets a lot of treats, veggies, and fruits which is why he only eats 1/2 a cup even though he is 6.5 pounds. Is it bad that we havent gone down to two meals a day? Does it really matter since he still eats 1/2 a cup a day?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It doesn't matter at all. It is up to your preference.


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks so much!


----------



## e&e company (Nov 2, 2008)

is there a volume that is recommended for feeding? Jells is 7.5 months old and only eats about 1/4 cup of Fromm's Puppy Gold ... it seems really light based on the recommended feeding on the bag of the packaging but she's healthy and happy from what we can tell!?!


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

QUOTE (E&E Company @ Jul 8 2009, 03:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802541


> is there a volume that is recommended for feeding? Jells is 7.5 months old and only eats about 1/4 cup of Fromm's Puppy Gold ... it seems really light based on the recommended feeding on the bag of the packaging but she's healthy and happy from what we can tell!?![/B]


I think with a puppy food that is on the low side. The specific puppy formulation may have all the extra calories a puppy needs and therefore not the double abouts of volume like would be needed if you were feeding a regular non puppy formula. How much does your puppy weigh now?


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

Oh and PS I could never get Calista to eat more than 1/4 of dry since I first got her almost two years ago. As long as your puppy is thriving and eats that food willingly I would recheck the weight recommended feeding again on the bag, recheck his weight and assess it from there.


----------



## e&e company (Nov 2, 2008)

QUOTE (littlemissy @ Jul 8 2009, 11:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802638


> How much does your puppy weigh now?[/B]


She's 7.5 months old and weight about 4.25 lbs.


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

This puppy food must be high in calories if the recommended amount is 1/4 a day. Most foods recommend around 1/2 cup or more until the pup is an adult. I just noticed you are from Canada- stupid question here you obviously use the metric system? Did you mean 1/4 cup or did I read this wrong? As long as she is steadily gaining weight I would not worry about it.


----------



## e&e company (Nov 2, 2008)

QUOTE (littlemissy @ Jul 8 2009, 03:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802760


> This puppy food must be high in calories if the recommended amount is 1/4 a day. Most foods recommend around 1/2 cup or more until the pup is an adult. I just noticed you are from Canada- stupid question here you obviously use the metric system? Did you mean 1/4 cup or did I read this wrong? As long as she is steadily gaining weight I would not worry about it.[/B]


hey ... the recommended amount is 1.25 to 1.5 cups per day which is 538 to 645 kcal / day but she's only eating about 143 kcal / day ... is that too low?

http://www.frommfamily.com/products-g-d-puppy.php


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

QUOTE (E&E Company @ Jul 8 2009, 07:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802847


> QUOTE (littlemissy @ Jul 8 2009, 03:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802760





> This puppy food must be high in calories if the recommended amount is 1/4 a day. Most foods recommend around 1/2 cup or more until the pup is an adult. I just noticed you are from Canada- stupid question here you obviously use the metric system? Did you mean 1/4 cup or did I read this wrong? As long as she is steadily gaining weight I would not worry about it.[/B]


hey ... the recommended amount is 1.25 to 1.5 cups per day which is 538 to 645 kcal / day but she's only eating about 143 kcal / day ... is that too low?

http://www.frommfamily.com/products-g-d-puppy.php
[/B][/QUOTE]

According to the chart on the link you provided a small breed dog a 5 to 7 month old pup should be having between 130-150 grams per day and go up to 170-190 grams from 8-12 months of age. So it looks like she is eating enough but should be eating more by the time she is 8 months old- going by their chart. I think these charts are suggested measurements and you have to factor in your dogs activity level, how many snacks they have in addition, etc.


----------

